# My experience in reloading.................



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I began reloading in 1956, and my log book shows the expenditure of about 180,000 rounds fired. I currently load .38 Special, .357 Magnum, .44 Special, .44 Magnum, .45 Colt, and .45 ACP. I have in the past loaded .32 Magnum, .44 Russian and .45 AR.

My contentions are: I cannot load a better cartridge than I can buy, neither can I buy a better cartridge than Ican load. And: I don't save any money, but I shoot a heck of a lot more for the same amount.

The plus is that I can load a round perfectly tailored to my gun and situation. The .45 Colt with a 350gr. bullet at about 1100 fps is pretty scarce on dealer's shelves, plentiful on mine.

Load my own? You bet I do.

Bob Wright


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

When I shot my first reload, I said "This is what it's all about" It make shooting so much more fun when you shoot your own. I reload on a single press and take my time and taylor loads for each gun. It's the most relaxing thing I do.. If I'm stress I reload and the world seems to be a better place. I love to reload for 357 mags, 44mags, and 45acp. I'm moving to TX in a month and plan on getting into rifles. Looking forward to reloading 308 wins to start with. Do you agree with me Bob on the relaxing and shooting your own?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

There is a great deal of satisfaction in reloading your own ammunition. It completes the cycle...
I do save some money, but it's not about money per say...


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Yes I do agree....
Reloading is satisfying, oh so relaxing!
It certainly makes the shooting/gun hobby more fun and more enjoyable.
And I also agree....it is the most relaxing thing I do.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> There is a great deal of satisfaction in reloading your own ammunition. It completes the cycle...
> I do save some money, but it's not about money per say...


+1 :-D


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Fine Point..*

:roll: I like to be able to taylor the round to my gun and my needs. Anybody can go out here and make a big bang or a Ka- Boom as some of these nut cases do. But when you start to get a real feel for your gun, you will know when it's right. I am the same about buying a gun. I'll have a dealer lay about 4 to 6 guns on the counter. I start picking them up and see how they balance out. When I pick up the right one thats the one I buy. I take it home and start making a load that works best for me and that gun. :supz:


----------

